# Transmission stopped working with 52698 miles, is it still under warranty?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

earichmond said:


> I was braking to a stop light, I hear some nasty noise and the transmission thuds, then all of a sudden it only works in reverse. I have BNR tune, magnaflow catback, eibach springs, catless downpipe(could put back on the stock one) which none of them should have caused an issue, I also wasn’t even pushing the car just simply making a roadtrip to pick up a stranded friend


I imagine it would be....


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

JLL said:


> I imagine it would be....


really praying it is, you think it would be even with the tune? thats the only thing i could imagine causing them to deny a warranty claim


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

earichmond said:


> really praying it is, you think it would be even with the tune? thats the only thing i could imagine causing them to deny a warranty claim


Yes the Tune could be very problematic. I'd restore everything to stock before attempting help


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

I THINK we have a 100,000 mile drivetrain warranty. (Yes? No?) But if you modify anything (like you have) restore it to stock or else GM will absolutely refuse.
Next possible problem even if you restore everything to stock...will the computer remember the modification?

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

You are under 60,000 miles, so I would think so.

This is why my next new to me vehicle will probably be a CPO vehicle. Check out the CPO warranty on Ford and GM vehicles in particular.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Yes the Tune could be very problematic. I'd restore everything to stock before attempting help


Agreed. The tune is grounds to void your powertrain warranty if the dealer wants too. More than factory designed power WILL shorten the life of the stock powertrain. By how much? That's the million dollar question.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Yes the Tune could be very problematic. I'd restore everything to stock before attempting help


wish I could restore it to stock but the car is sitting 300 miles away still waiting to be towed to a dealership there, sounds like the warranty is out of the question then


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Agreed. The tune is grounds to void your powertrain warranty if the dealer wants too. More than factory designed power WILL shorten the life of the stock powertrain. By how much? That's the million dollar question.


BNR also increases the pressure on the solenoids and it shifts harder/faster. Definitely voided. Now you could un flash it before you take it in. I am not saying to, but I am not saying not to.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> BNR also increases the pressure on the solenoids and it shifts harder/faster. Definitely voided. Now you could un flash it before you take it in. I am not saying to, but I am not saying not to.


Hopefully BNR made the tune so it wouldn't incrimate the flash counter. Actually I'm not even sure if the ECM and TCM have flash counters??


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Hopefully BNR made the tune so it wouldn't incrimate the flash counter. Actually I'm not even sure if the ECM and TCM have flash counters??


I am told dealers can’t see tunes. But who knows. I am sure they could if they really wanted to.


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

earichmond said:


> wish I could restore it to stock but the car is sitting 300 miles away still waiting to be towed to a dealership there, sounds like the warranty is out of the question then


Report back if they will warranty it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Is not driving the 600 mile round trip not worth the cost of a new trans?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jimmyc said:


> I THINK we have a 100,000 mile drivetrain warranty. (Yes? No?) But if you modify anything (like you have) restore it to stock or else GM will absolutely refuse.
> Next possible problem even if you restore everything to stock...will the computer remember the modification?
> 
> Let us know what happens.


 GM, a 100,000-mile warranty? You are thinking about a company that fully stands behind their product, GM stopped that in 2016


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Is not driving the 600 mile round trip not worth the cost of a new trans?


the car isn’t abandoned my insurance company had it towed this morning to the dealership near there, plus I have no other vehicles at my disposal


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> GM, a 100,000-mile warranty? You are thinking about a company that fully stands behind their product, GM stopped that in 2016


Isn't the warranty is 100K on CPO vehicles?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Yes the Tune could be very problematic. I'd restore everything to stock before attempting help


What good will that do? If it’s warranty they will scan the computer and see it was tampered with.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> What good will that do? If it’s warranty they will scan the computer and see it was tampered with.


So you have proof it works that way? I’ve been told otherwise.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> So you have proof it works that way? I’ve been told otherwise.


When I asked fleece for a diesel tune when they where open I asked if GM had any way of knowing it was flashed. They said yes they can tell.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

earichmond said:


> the car isn’t abandoned my insurance company had it towed this morning to the dealership near there, plus I have no other vehicles at my disposal


You could be eligible for a Rental Car


Booger said:


> Isn't the warranty is 100K on CPO vehicles?


I didn't read anywhere in this post this Car was a CPO Car which now offers more extended coverage than previously. Of course a CPO Car also costs more?
*Each Chevrolet CPO vehicle is thoroughly inspected and reconditioned before you buy it. And when you pull off the lot, you’ll have your own happily ever after with a Scheduled Maintenance Program† and two factory-backed warranties: a new, longer 6-Year/100,000-Mile Powertrain Limited Warranty (whichever comes first, from original in-service date)† that includes Roadside Assistance,† and a 12-Month/12,000-Mile† Bumper-to-Bumper Limited Warranty. *


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> When I asked fleece for a diesel tune when they where open I asked if GM had any way of knowing it was flashed. They said yes they can tell.


And does BNR work the same way?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> And does BNR work the same way?


I would assume so. GM isn’t stupid and their team I’m sure programmed a way to tell if the computer was flashed. Remember they will try to get out of any and all warranty claims if left to them. I would think a tune would be one of the first things they check.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> I would assume so. GM isn’t stupid and their team I’m sure programmed a way to tell if the computer was flashed. Remember they will try to get out of any and all warranty claims if left to them. I would think a tune would be one of the first things they check.


GM isnt stupid, but their dealers are. We shall see.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> GM isnt stupid, but their dealers are. We shall see.


You’re right there lol. For a small think like a sun visor or a warped rotor sure, but a transmission I bet GM would instruct what to do and check. Once reported back they will say if they approve or not.


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

pandrad61 said:


> When I asked fleece for a diesel tune when they where open I asked if GM had any way of knowing it was flashed. They said yes they can tell.


Why are you assuming that they will actually check?


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> You could be eligible for a Rental Car
> 
> I didn't read anywhere in this post this Car was a CPO Car which now offers more extended coverage than previously. Of course a CPO Car also costs more?
> *Each Chevrolet CPO vehicle is thoroughly inspected and reconditioned before you buy it. And when you pull off the lot, you’ll have your own happily ever after with a Scheduled Maintenance Program† and two factory-backed warranties: a new, longer 6-Year/100,000-Mile Powertrain Limited Warranty (whichever comes first, from original in-service date)† that includes Roadside Assistance,† and a 12-Month/12,000-Mile† Bumper-to-Bumper Limited Warranty. *


its not a CPO vehicle and my insurance offers a free rental via enterprise however im only 20 and they require you to be 21 or older


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Booger said:


> Why are you assuming that they will actually check?


Wouldn't they be likely to check given its an automatic? I have the BNR transmission tune also


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

earichmond said:


> its not a CPO vehicle and my insurance offers a free rental via enterprise however im only 20 and they require you to be 21 or older


Well that sucks! GM would provide the Rental. I forgot what it was like being under 21, so the Insurance company knows how to take your money yet not offer you coverage, this a no win situation


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Booger said:


> Why are you assuming that they will actually check?


Probably because a warranty transmission assembly is a large expense.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I’ll go ahead and say it here. For documentation. They will not mention finding any modifications to this transmission. Unless OP tips them off. At that point paying for it is deserved.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Booger said:


> Why are you assuming that they will actually check?


Because if I went in for warranty work and they found out it’s tuned they could void the warranty if it’s related. Say a piston cracks or turbo good boom then they could claim the tune altered the VNT program or the tune was altered and caused the piston damage. If the dealer doesn’t do their part and GM kicks it back they are on the hook. So dealers do the GM dance to cover their ass

GM isn’t stupid and their business isn’t to give folks free transmissions due to abuse. They will absolutely have a tech go down the list properly and check if anything is altered. If it can be linked then they kick back the claim.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

earichmond said:


> its not a CPO vehicle and my insurance offers a free rental via enterprise however im only 20 and they require you to be 21 or older


There are rental places like rent a wreck that have lower requirements to rent. I hated being stuck behind the 21 rental wall. That or consider getting a personal loan for 3k and buy a used 250 ninja, a helmet,gloves, and jacket.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

earichmond said:


> the car isn’t abandoned my insurance company had it towed this morning to the dealership near there, plus I have no other vehicles at my disposal


Wasn't sayin' you abandoned it. I was sayin' that in order to reflash the system to make it look stock would be worth a 600 mile round trip as that is less than the cost of a new or repaired transmission - installed.

Although many dealers would have you think otherwise, simply having an aftermarket part or modifying your vehicle cannot void your warranty. ... The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act states that a dealer must prove that aftermarket equipment caused the need for repairs before it can deny warranty coverage.









Auto Warranties and Service Contracts


If you're buying a new or used car, the salesperson might try to sell you an auto service contract to help protect against unexpected or expensive repairs.




www.consumer.ftc.gov


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

When you tune your vehicle you are your own warranty. Best of luck, but I have a beer wagered that you are FUBAR.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> When you tune your vehicle you are your own warranty. Best of luck, but I have a beer wagered that you are FUBAR.


Amen


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If you had your lowered, aftermarket exhaust, CATLESS car with a failed transmission towed to a dealer 300miles from where you live over Christmas holiday, I would say there's a 99% chance the dealer calls you up and tells that your repair isn't covered due to powertrain and computer mods. If they just fix it consider it a Christmas miracle.

I can assure you that if a clearly modified Cruze from out of town was in my bay on Monday when I report to work first thing I'd be doing is telling the service writer that they need to call you and get you to authorize diagnostic fees, and about 2hrs later you'd get a call telling you need a new transmission. End of story.

I don't subsidize your mods with my paycheck.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> If you had your lowered, aftermarket exhaust, CATLESS car with a failed transmission towed to a dealer 300miles from where you live over Christmas holiday, I would say there's a 99% chance the dealer calls you up and tells that your repair isn't covered due to powertrain and computer mods. If they just fix it consider it a Christmas miracle.
> 
> I can assure you that if a clearly modified Cruze from out of town was in my bay on Monday when I report to work first thing I'd be doing is telling the service writer that they need to call you and get you to authorize diagnostic fees, and about 2hrs later you'd get a call telling you need a new transmission. End of story.
> 
> I don't subsidize your mods with my paycheck.


Folks don’t get that if as a tech you don’t get the proper authorization you’re liable for the bill.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

This thread got me curious so I decided to take a look around. Honestly, I thought it would be worse regarding the price. Unless there’s a stronger option out there?


----------



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

Booger said:


> You are under 60,000 miles, so I would think so.
> 
> This is why my next new to me vehicle will probably be a CPO vehicle. Check out the CPO warranty on Ford and GM vehicles in particular.


thats how i ended up with my F250. it was CPO but had 100K powertrain warranty vs 60K on the new ones.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> This thread got me curious so I decided to take a look around. Honestly, I thought it would be worse regarding the price. Unless there’s a stronger option out there?


Alot of the cost of a new transmission at a shop is the labor to R&R it. From the way it sounds self install is not an option for the OP?

But if it were mine, I'd do the work myself.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Booger said:


> You are under 60,000 miles, so I would think so.
> 
> This is why my next new to me vehicle will probably be a CPO vehicle. Check out the CPO warranty on Ford and GM vehicles in particular.


I never could figure out why some manufacturers play games with CPO warranties. If the cars are so great, why not just make the overall powertrain warranty 100,000 miles? What is the deal with providing that to a second owner, but not to the first?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> I never could figure out why some manufacturers play games with CPO warranties. If the cars are so great, why not just make the overall powertrain warranty 100,000 miles? What is the deal with providing that to a second owner, but not to the first?


Sales pitch. A way to get old and used buyers into a newer but still used car. Don’t get that clunker for 5k when this 13k Malibu CPO is way more reliable and backed up by GM


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

pandrad61 said:


> Sales pitch. A way to get old and used buyers into a newer but still used car. Don’t get that clunker for 5k when this 13k Malibu CPO is way more reliable and backed up by GM


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Barry Allen said:


> I never could figure out why some manufacturers play games with CPO warranties. If the cars are so great, why not just make the overall powertrain warranty 100,000 miles? What is the deal with providing that to a second owner, but not to the first?


Because Chevrolet knows the product they sell, and they know the warranty repair costs associated with these products. All G.M Cars came with 100,000 mile warranties until a few years ago, now they have reduced warranty, maintenance from 4 visits to 1, even the XM & OnStar trial has been reduced from 6 months to 3 months. CPO cars are a joke, and this Boogar fella should be flicked away


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Because Chevrolet knows the product they sell, and they know the warranty repair costs associated with these products. All G.M Cars came with 100,000 mile warranties until a few years ago, now they have reduced warranty, maintenance from 4 visits to 1, even the XM & OnStar trial has been reduced from 6 months to 3 months. CPO cars are a joke, and this Boogar fella should be flicked away


I wish I could 100% get Rid of XM radio. Like it never existed in my radio.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

The 6t35 is a third generation 6t40. The maximum torque is roughly 280, but GM always underrates the capacity. With your mods, you’re still probably no where near that. No doubt the dealer is going to blame the mods though. If you ever do plan on switching to something stronger, there’s always the 6t45.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> Sales pitch. A way to get old and used buyers into a newer but still used car. Don’t get that clunker for 5k when this 13k Malibu CPO is way more reliable and backed up by GM


What value is it for GM to sell used cars? Their business is manufacturing and selling new cars.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> What value is it for GM to sell used cars? Their business is manufacturing and selling new cars.


Brand loyalty and I think a safe bet would be the dealer pays GM a fee or % to get the CPO status.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Barry Allen said:


> What value is it for GM to sell used cars? Their business is manufacturing and selling new cars.


Generally, *dealerships make* the *most money* selling *used cars*. In a nutshell, there is a lot *more* variation among *used cars* than among *new cars*, *making* it harder for buyers to comparison shop and easier for *dealerships* to hide *profit*. Contrary to popular belief, the *profit* margin on *most new cars* is quite small.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> Brand loyalty


GM does not care one bit about brand loyalty. They sell cars with huge amounts of cash stacked on the hood (rebates, incentives, etc.) to get them to move. If you don't buy it, some guy coming down the street will.

If GM cared about brand loyalty they would work on their quality.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> GM does not care one bit about brand loyalty. They sell cars with huge amounts of cash stacked on the hood (rebates, incentives, etc.) to get them to move. If you don't buy it, some guy coming down the street will.
> 
> If GM cared about brand loyalty they would work on their quality.


Yah I disagree. They do the same thing Ford and Chrysler does. They want to build brand loyalty but they know what demographic to hit. They build the trucks and sports cars better then the economy cars. Those folks are brand loyal


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> They build the trucks... better then the economy cars.


Oh, I'm well aware that the vehicle market has shifted toward TRUCKS! TRUCKS! TRUCKS! (and some SUVS!)

I am not sold on the idea that they make the trucks better. I watched one review of the GM 1500 Duramax 3.0 pickup and the underside of the frame comes with basically zero corrosion protection for people who live in Canada, the North, or other salt states. That's a $50,000 pickup and they can't put anything on the frame to keep it from rusting?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> Oh, I'm well aware that the vehicle market has shifted toward TRUCKS! TRUCKS! TRUCKS! (and some SUVS!)
> 
> I am not sold on the idea that they make the trucks better. I watched one review of the GM 1500 Duramax 3.0 pickup and the underside of the frame comes with basically zero corrosion protection for people who live in Canada, the North, or other salt states. That's a $50,000 pickup and they can't put anything on the frame to keep it from rusting?


Gotta cut cost somewhat. Remember the 50k truck crowd is also the crowd that trades in before they become rust boxes. Trucks are now a luxury item to flash.


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

Barry Allen said:


> Oh, I'm well aware that the vehicle market has shifted toward TRUCKS! TRUCKS! TRUCKS! (and some SUVS!)
> 
> I am not sold on the idea that they make the trucks better.


Trucks aren't equipped with CVT'S or dual clutch transmissions, plus trucks normally have a transmission dipstick. That alone makes them better.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Booger said:


> Trucks aren't equipped with CVT'S or dual clutch transmissions, plus trucks normally have a transmission dipstick. That alone makes them better.


I miss dipsticks and drain plugs in automatics. Don’t get me started on easy to drop pans with filter right there.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Booger said:


> dual clutch transmissions


This isn't a bad thing. It's the future, except it arrived about 20 years ago. Porsche has the World's Greatest Transmission™ in the PDK offered in multiple cars, and a couple manufacturers have duplicated it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> This isn't a bad thing. It's the future, except it arrived about 20 years ago. Porsche has the World's Greatest Transmission™ in the PDK offered in multiple cars, and a couple manufacturers have duplicated it.


Dual clutch is great performance but it’s costly and not cheap to produce. Trucks don’t need or would realistically ever get a dual clutch. They are made for towing a heavy trailer all day not to shift fast.


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

Cars don't come with cigarette lighters, but pickups do. What is being said here?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

jimmyc said:


> Cars don't come with cigarette lighters, but pickups do. What is being said here?


They have both $$ and lungs to burn?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> The 6t35 is a third generation 6t40. The maximum torque is roughly 280, but GM always underrates the capacity. With your mods, you’re still probably no where near that. No doubt the dealer is going to blame the mods though. If you ever do plan on switching to something stronger, there’s always the 6t45.


Is that true?
I thought the 6t30 was a cheap lightweight trans made for Spark/Sonic, missing the upshift overrun clutches on 2-5 gears, and the 6t35 was a 6t30 uprated for 177ft-lb.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Taxman said:


> Is that true?
> I thought the 6t30 was a cheap lightweight trans made for Spark/Sonic, missing the upshift overrun clutches on 2-5 gears, and the 6t35 was a 6t30 uprated for 177ft-lb.


Says it offers comparable torque capacity to the 6t40. I looked up the torque capacity of the 6t40 and saw it was around 280, but I know GM underrates them, so maybe around 300. The 6t35 would probably be a little less than that, but I’m just taking a wild guess.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Do you have an update OP @earichmond ?


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

JLL said:


> Do you have an update OP @earichmond ?


insurance paid to tow it to my local dealer, waiting for it to arrive atm


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

earichmond said:


> insurance paid to tow it to my local dealer, waiting for it to arrive atm


Thanks for the update. Sometimes waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## silentcameron (Apr 13, 2019)

Have you ever changed the trans fluid and do you have any update on the warranty claim? I’m catless / straight piped, intake, tune, few other things. Chevy never denied me warranty for replacing the turbo. Once at 57K and the other at 83K both while tuned. I’m now at 104K and way out of warranty.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

silentcameron said:


> Have you ever changed the trans fluid and do you have any update on the warranty claim? I’m catless / straight piped, intake, tune, few other things. Chevy never denied me warranty for replacing the turbo. Once at 57K and the other at 83K both while tuned. I’m now at 104K and way out of warranty.


What year CRUZE do you have? You must have a great Dealer!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> What year CRUZE do you have? You must have a great Dealer!


That’s what I’m thinking, they went on a limb replacing a turbo without doing all those checks.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Is that true?
> I thought the 6t30 was a cheap lightweight trans made for Spark/Sonic, missing the upshift overrun clutches on 2-5 gears, and the 6t35 was a 6t30 uprated for 177ft-lb.


You are correct sir. It's an upgraded 6T30, not 6T40. Plus regardless of what a transmission is spec'd to withstand, that's not how GM will see it. They will see a modified car with ECU flash that is not emissions compliant. Which is bad news for OP. But I'm crossing my fingers for him as Maven said. Christmas miracle ftw!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Bump for another UPDATE? @earichmond


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

JLL said:


> Bump for another UPDATE? @earichmond


tracked car and its still in new jersey, my mom also just had a heart attack and passed yesterday so might be a bit but waiting for it to be brought here still


----------



## silentcameron (Apr 13, 2019)

pandrad61 said:


> That’s what I’m thinking, they went on a limb replacing a turbo without doing all those checks.


To answer both questions. 2017 Gen 2 LT Hatch 1.4 with the RS package, hope that’s detailed enough haha. Yes they probably did it because I was only throwing P0299 but it’s still pretty incredible they honored it, I didn’t even take off the tune but I heard they have to send the ECU somewhere for them to even check (not sure the truth) 
I have a buddy on his modded out sonic he went in with the mods and they denied him a trans... so it does vary a lot and a new trans cost a lot more than a turbo.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

earichmond said:


> tracked car and its still in new jersey, my mom also just had a heart attack and passed yesterday so might be a bit but waiting for it to be brought here still


I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

earichmond said:


> tracked car and its still in new jersey, my mom also just had a heart attack and passed yesterday so might be a bit but waiting for it to be brought here still


Omg that's terrible. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

earichmond said:


> tracked car and its still in new jersey, my mom also just had a heart attack and passed yesterday so might be a bit but waiting for it to be brought here still


Very sorry to hear that. Obviously ignore us and our questions and comments on your car, be with your family.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> I never could figure out why some manufacturers play games with CPO warranties. If the cars are so great, why not just make the overall powertrain warranty 100,000 miles? What is the deal with providing that to a second owner, but not to the first?


Because most people choose to ignore the fact that the time will probably lapse before the mileage. Also remember the warranty time for all of them starts when the vehicle is originally sold, not when they resell it to you.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

silentcameron said:


> Have you ever changed the trans fluid and do you have any update on the warranty claim? I’m catless / straight piped, intake, tune, few other things. Chevy never denied me warranty for replacing the turbo. Once at 57K and the other at 83K both while tuned. I’m now at 104K and way out of warranty.


What most seem to forget is that the only legal way to run a cat-less vehicle is for racing (not even that in Cali) which means that they can deny warranty coverage basically based on the fact that you must be racing your Cruze and that voids the warranty. All the rest though is covered under the Mag-Moss act.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> What most seem to forget is that the only legal way to run a cat-less vehicle is for racing (not even that in Cali) which means that they can deny warranty coverage basically based on the fact that you must be racing your Cruze and that voids the warranty. All the rest though is covered under the Mag-Moss act.


What if you only remove one of the two cats?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's the first monitored cat that is the big no-no. Although the real answer is "any" mods or deletions


----------



## silentcameron (Apr 13, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> What most seem to forget is that the only legal way to run a cat-less vehicle is for racing (not even that in Cali) which means that they can deny warranty coverage basically based on the fact that you must be racing your Cruze and that voids the warranty. All the rest though is covered under the Mag-Moss act.


I don’t remember where I asked if it was legal. I don’t have emission in my county and I’m not worried about violating the law.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

silentcameron said:


> I don’t remember where I asked if it was legal. I don’t have emission in my county and I’m not worried about violating the law.


What country is that? If it is not the USA, must be a territory then based on the flag you have under your avatar.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> What country is that?


They said county, not country. As in they don't do any emissions testing in their county.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> What country is that? If it is not the USA, must be a territory then based on the flag you have under your avatar.


He said *county. *Not country.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Thread hijack - success.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well in that case .... La Di Da!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Well in that case .... La Di Da!


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

got it back today, the warranty covered it as it was a faulty control module that failed(was trying to figure out which part will have to get a model no) and she seems to be running great, kind of hard to be happy due to other events however


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

earichmond said:


> got it back today, the warranty covered it as it was a faulty control module that failed(was trying to figure out which part will have to get a model no) and she seems to be running great, kind of hard to be happy due to other events however


Glad to hear it! Also, glad I was right, knew they wouldn’t see/search for it. Hope things get better for you soon, at least this is off your plate. One less thing.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

earichmond said:


> got it back today, the warranty covered it as it was a faulty control module that failed(was trying to figure out which part will have to get a model no) and she seems to be running great, kind of hard to be happy due to other events however


Well now seems a good time to use better quality non dealer cheap grade fluid in it. Got a free trans, may as well make it last


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Earichmond said they got a new control module.(valve body/TCM) not a new trans


----------

